# Poetry and Picture.



## Artemis (Aug 13, 2004)

I wanned to try this...I wanna see what you guys come up with.
Your allowed one picture, and it has to be accompanied by a poem...wanna see how it turns out...


----------



## Alison (Aug 13, 2004)

2nd Chance

For years my heart had been still
Then you said my name,
I turned to you

And from where there was once silence
Became a beating again

No matter our past miskates
For you are my
2nd chance


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 13, 2004)

lovely stuff - since we already have similar poetry/art/pictures type stuff here I thought i'd move it here


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 14, 2004)

As we lay just us two
I feel your skin touching mine
our breath in unison
is like music to my soul.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d900b3127cceb2e7961dd9370000001610

I don't know why it won't let me link to pictures, you have to click the link to see it.................


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

Damn nice poems and damn nice pics 
Im thinking of making a basic site about it...but ill also need a banner pic, and alot more articles...common lets get some more poems in.

Ohh an thanks for moving it matey


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 14, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> 2nd Chance
> 
> For years my heart had been still
> Then you said my name,
> ...



That's beautiful Alison.


----------

